# has anyone snowboarded in South Korea?



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

A member named Traynor lives there so if he finds this thread he would be the best resource. I have ridden one day at a place called Pyong Yong or Dragon Valley. it was around Christmas of last year and the snow was rather sparse. It was also alot like bumper cars. The open part of the resort was small and extremely crowded( I mean 40 or 50 thousand in 200 acres). The Koreans do miracles with snow making so the runs that were open were in good shape. If you ever need a translator find a 10 year old boy. They speak perfect English, better'n me for sure. Most everyone else doesn't. You might have to coax one of them into talking to you but the boys have no accent. The Koreans are also extremely polite but are a different culture for sure. They have no concept of standing in line and farting on the Gondola is not considered funny. Have fun its an interesting place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

haha that's all too funny. yea i talked with traynor before. i'll have to reread wut he wrote as i forgot already. thanks for the tips.


----------

